# DMX to Analog Converters



## JD (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm really about to date myself! I have about 96k in EDI dimmers sitting in my shed. (Bought them around 1978 to1979) They were indestructible, but they used an odd voltage format. (2 to 7.6v) The old boards are long gone, but I pulled them out this last weekend, and the dimmers still work! I remember these things, I don't think anything short of a direct lightning hit would kill them off. It seems a shame to continue to let them rot, but I am at a loss for finding a DMX to analog converter that outputs the old 2-7.6 format. (Plenty of 0-10's out there) I have thought about designing analog converters to change 1-10 to 2-7.6, but only during episodes of dementia. Anybody know of a converter that outputs the old format?

Thanks!


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2007)

Have you tried Doug Fleenor Design?
http://www.dfd.com/
If you call and talk to them they can probably help you. DFD also does custom work.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 26, 2007)

If DFD doesn't make the exact converter that you need, you could probably get them to make it for you. They're a pretty small outfit that has cornered a very small market segment and often does custom jobs.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 26, 2007)

if Doug Fleenor can build a DMX coffee pot, he can solve your little problem.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 26, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> if Doug Fleenor can build a DMX coffee pot, he can solve your little problem.



Coffee pot, shock collar, shoes & music, foot massager, maze, DMX-a-sketch, Coffee Pot MKII, DMXerciser...what will come next? The long list of DFD LDI show gags. The Coffee Pot is the only one that ever caught on, and the shock collar would've if it weren't for certain...yeah, no one would want to work at a place that gave the followspot ops shock collars, and the laws and liability surrounding that are too huge. But, the description is HILARIOUS.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 26, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Coffee pot, shock collar, shoes & music, foot massager, maze, DMX-a-sketch, Coffee Pot MKII, DMXerciser...what will come next? The long list of DFD LDI show gags. The Coffee Pot is the only one that ever caught on, and the shock collar would've if it weren't for certain...yeah, no one would want to work at a place that gave the followspot ops shock collars, and the laws and liability surrounding that are too huge. But, the description is HILARIOUS.



I about died when I walked in the restroom at LDI and there was a lifesize cardboard cutout of Doug Fleenor's back side standing at a urinal. Must be a fun place to work.


----------



## stantonsound (Apr 26, 2007)

If not, sell them to me. The first theatre that I worked in had them, and you are right....they just don't build anything like that anymore.


----------



## farmerjo1111 (Apr 26, 2007)

The other place I would look is at Pathways Ultimate converter or the Analog to digital converter. 

http://www.pathwayconnect.com/content/view/32/29/

Dustin Strobush
ETC Systems Group


----------



## soundlight (Apr 26, 2007)

farmerjo1111 said:


> The other place I would look is at Pathways Ultimate converter or the Analog to digital converter.
> 
> http://www.pathwayconnect.com/content/view/32/29/



If that thing can't do it, I don't know what will! Wow.

Pathway does make very good stuff. We have one of their priority-based DMX I/O switching/merging/splitting/routing boxes that works well. It's used for DMX distro in the studio theater.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD (Apr 26, 2007)

Hate to do a little hijack here but I have a similar question. I have an old Leprecon LP500 with analog output and a set of DMX dimmers. I know that DFD makes analog to DMX converters but it seems that they have only large quantities of them. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get just a 12 channel converter. Thanks!


----------



## JD (Apr 26, 2007)

Not a problem! Here is a 16 channel one I ran across in my search:
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=16184
I know "all pro sound" in FL has them in their catalog, but not online. I don't think the price was too bad either.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 26, 2007)

JD said:


> Not a problem! Here is a 16 channel one I ran across in my search:
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=16184
> I know "all pro sound" in FL has them in their catalog, but not online. I don't think the price was too bad either.



Unfortunately, the user manual says nothing about DMX protocol. It's called the "DMX 16" because it de-multiplexes 16 channels of NSI "microplex" multiplex protocol. As much as I approve of NSI stuff in many cases, I don't support the Microplex protocol at all, because if you plug a 3-pin DMX cable in to it, you're liable to toast your dimmers, board, or fixtures. This is the major problem with other 3-pin protocols. They often carry a low-voltage power leg in addition to the signal leg so that the control board does not require an external power.


----------



## JD (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow. They are listed as DMX and on the same page as other DMX controllers, but I agree that sub formats can be problematic and "NSI Micro-Plex" does appear in the text. I agree with the concept of staying away from these. As for the original EDI question, I was blown away to find that EDI is still in business! (edionline.com) I figured the company would have folded long ago, or have been bought out by Starbucks and make wall dimmers for coffee shops or something! I emailed them and they replied that all I have to do is ask when placing the order and they will ship their DMX converters to output the 2-7.6v format! (still have yet to get a price, so it may not be the way to go) I am not holding my breath as the one on their site is 48 channels wide. Doug Fleenor may be getting a call yet!


----------



## soundlight (Apr 27, 2007)

Yup, EDI is still alive, and they actually have a fairly decent console, the Bijou, and it's got an OK moving light section. You can get a 48/96 model with built in moving light control (with six encoders and a trackball, I think) and 24 subs. Kinda nice.


----------



## Jezza (Apr 27, 2007)

I can't say it enough, ULTIMATE CONVERTER. You will be AMAZED at how much that thing can do and how much it will save your ass. Maybe a little pricy, but go into any antiquated theater wanting to use modern gear, and your going to want that thing by your side. I just used one last week and it worked perfectly. Invest!


----------



## n1ist (Apr 30, 2007)

I have used the 8-channel board from http://home.att.net/~northlightsystems/dmx512decoder.htm
to upgrade some of the old 80's vintage blue box dimmers.


----------



## spectraluma (Feb 7, 2009)

JD said:


> Ok, I'm really about to date myself! I have about 96k in EDI dimmers sitting in my shed. (Bought them around 1978 to1979) They were indestructible, but they used an odd voltage format. (2 to 7.6v) The old boards are long gone, but I pulled them out this last weekend, and the dimmers still work! I remember these things, I don't think anything short of a direct lightning hit would kill them off. It seems a shame to continue to let them rot, but I am at a loss for finding a DMX to analog converter that outputs the old 2-7.6 format. (Plenty of 0-10's out there) I have thought about designing analog converters to change 1-10 to 2-7.6, but only during episodes of dementia. Anybody know of a converter that outputs the old format?
> 
> Thanks!


Dove systems makes an analog to digital for that voltage.


----------



## dramatech (Feb 8, 2009)

There are many options listed above. There is no question that Doug Fleenor is the master of DMX, but if price is important in your consideration, I would look at the Northlight products. James Cart is a one man company that produces DMX to analog, and Analog to DMX. He also produces some great PWM boards that drive LEDs, Dimmer driver boards and relay boards that can be operated from DMX or analog. He also makes a DMX to servo board that is very useful in making a projector douser. In the case of the EDI analog dimmers mentioned, His normal DMX to analog can be 0-10 or there is an adjustment on the board for other voltages. He is very easy to work with on the phone. I have built practically and entire theatre lighting system using his circuit boards. His link is in one of the earlier posts.


----------



## len (Feb 8, 2009)

This company might be worth a call also PROTOCOL TRANSLATOR / PROTOCOL CONVERTER DMX-lator I - eBay (item 190284967119 end time Feb-12-09 17:48:35 PST)


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 8, 2009)

Um, guys, have you noticed this is a nearly two year old thread? I think all the options listed above are included in the Collaborative Article: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...71-diy-dmx-demux-protocol-converters-etc.html.


----------



## SparkyTL4 (Nov 17, 2009)

Not sure which of these old workhorses you have BUT I know NSI actually make something i have used with them before. It has a set of terminals on the back to which you could wire anything. The old ones I used to use had 8-pin din inputs and were 4 channel. the unit worked great for me and in fact still is working in the theater we installed it in.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Pathway does make a DMX to Analog interface, the eDIN #1004. Each card gives you 16 outputs, and both power and data on the cards are easily daisy-chained.

The output range is between 0 and 16VDC and both the minimum and maximum outputs can be set by the user when the card is set to custom mode. This card should work well for the original poster. This is a stock item for us, so your dealer should be able to get you one within two days.

And thanks for the kind words about our products.

Robert Armstrong
Technical Sales
Pathway Connectivity
Pathway Connectivity Inc. - Home


----------

